# travel safety



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

We will be driving from Nogalas to North of Puerto Vallarta somewhere around Dec 12th. Have there been any reports of foreigners having safety issues along this highway through Sinaloa or Sonora. Reading the Canadian Travel Warning Advisories makes me apprehensive. thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Standard precuations*



dstan said:


> We will be driving from Nogalas to North of Puerto Vallarta somewhere around Dec 12th. Have there been any reports of foreigners having safety issues along this highway through Sinaloa or Sonora. Reading the Canadian Travel Warning Advisories makes me apprehensive. thanks


I have had 2 friends drive down from Calif. to Puerto Vallarta this year and one on his way soon to Manzanillo. I feel when traveling with foreign plates and possibly an expensive RV or vehicle to take precautions just to be safe. I have not heard of any reported incidences lately of kidnappings of carjackings in those states or Nayarit. Just cross as early as possible in the morning, drive to a large city to arrive before sunset and check into a nice hotel or motel with security. I personally would not drive after sunset. I did hear of a friend of a friend a couple of years ago getting his newer pickup with Calif. plates stolen from in front of his cheap motel room in Culiacan and not getting it back.

On Dec. 30th we will be driving from San Luis Potosi to Puerto Vallarta to spend a week at our friend's condo they rent and will not be able to leave until noon so have booked a hotel in El Centro de Guadalajara and will continue the next morning, just to be safe. Before we were able to leave early to drive the 850 kms and arrive at around 5:30 PM.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We just returned from a trip from Chapala to PV and used the free road via Ameca and Mascota, which drops you into PV on 200 near the airport, just on the Jalisco side of the Nayarit border. The road still has some post-rainy season potholes, but they're working on those now & the road should be much improved (from the Jova hurricane damage) by the time you will travel, if you were to go via Guadalajara. The scenery is great on that route, and it is free.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Canada's travel advisories*



dstan said:


> We will be driving from Nogalas to North of Puerto Vallarta somewhere around Dec 12th. Have there been any reports of foreigners having safety issues along this highway through Sinaloa or Sonora. Reading the Canadian Travel Warning Advisories makes me apprehensive. thanks



Govt. of Canada's Mexico travel advice:

Mexico Travel Advice and Advisories | Government of Canada

WOW - Heavy stuff!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Both Canada and the USA are playing the CYA card, hoping that you'll never ask for help, or be able to say, "I told you so!" It is obvious that they want you to keep your money up there, and not spend it abroad. In Puerto Vallarta, just last week, we ran into a lot of Europeans, a few Canadians and Americans; most of whom are repeat visitors or residents of Mexico, like us. It is the 'newbies' to world travel that seem the most afraid of anything different. They seem comfortable with drive-by shootings, road rage or being in a convenience store or mall at the wrong time; while they fear being in Mexico where most crime is targeted, but not toward tourists or uninvolved innocent civilians.
We drive, or walk, anywhere we please. Are there incidents? Yes, of course. The economy is tough everywhere and causing more robberies and burglaries, worldwide. One resident recently fought back and was shot dead for his trouble. It can happen anywhere.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*travel in Mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> Both Canada and the USA are playing the CYA card, hoping that you'll never ask for help, or be able to say, "I told you so!" It is obvious that they want you to keep your money up there, and not spend it abroad. In Puerto Vallarta, just last week, we ran into a lot of Europeans, a few Canadians and Americans; most of whom are repeat visitors or residents of Mexico, like us. It is the 'newbies' to world travel that seem the most afraid of anything different. They seem comfortable with drive-by shootings, road rage or being in a convenience store or mall at the wrong time; while they fear being in Mexico where most crime is targeted, but not toward tourists or uninvolved innocent civilians.
> We drive, or walk, anywhere we please. Are there incidents? Yes, of course. The economy is tough everywhere and causing more robberies and burglaries, worldwide. One resident recently fought back and was shot dead for his trouble. It can happen anywhere.




I agree with you. I want to add, in the post where the Can. Govt.'s travel advisory that I found and posted a link to my statement "WOW - Heavy stuff!" was meant to be sarcasm, not shock.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I drove the route you will be taking 2 weeks ago, I went through the truck crossing in Nogales, they open at 6AM so you do not have to drive through town, was finished with all paperwork at KM 21 and out by 7:05, spent the night at El Rancho Hotel in Navojoa in stead of the Rio ( Rio=1200P per night)
drove to Mazatlan the next day and stayed at the San Diego and drove into Guayabitos the next morning and staying in me casa......couple of fixing bridge detours,plenty of gas stations, no dollars accepted at toll booths, have a good drive...........


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

chicois8 said:


> I drove the route you will be taking 2 weeks ago, I went through the truck crossing in Nogales, they open at 6AM so you do not have to drive through town, was finished with all paperwork at KM 21 and out by 7:05, spent the night at El Rancho Hotel in Navojoa in stead of the Rio ( Rio=1200P per night)
> drove to Mazatlan the next day and stayed at the San Diego and drove into Guayabitos the next morning and staying in me casa......couple of fixing bridge detours,plenty of gas stations, no dollars accepted at toll booths, have a good drive...........


Know the El Rancho well. Have travelled this same route many times with no incidents. but wanted to know if there was anything to be concerned about. One thing is that I never drive after dark anymore, where in the past I often would...thanks for the responses.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

chicois8 said:


> I drove the route you will be taking 2 weeks ago, I went through the truck crossing in Nogales, they open at 6AM so you do not have to drive through town, was finished with all paperwork at KM 21 and out by 7:05, spent the night at El Rancho Hotel in Navojoa in stead of the Rio ( Rio=1200P per night)
> drove to Mazatlan the next day and stayed at the San Diego and drove into Guayabitos the next morning and staying in me casa......couple of fixing bridge detours,plenty of gas stations, no dollars accepted at toll booths, have a good drive...........


Wondering where you spent the night on the US side before crossing at 6AM. Are there hotels near the border? thank you


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

dstan said:


> Wondering where you spent the night on the US side before crossing at 6AM. Are there hotels near the border? thank you


Because they accept small dogs I stayed at the Motel 6, Nogales......nice and clean, A/C, HBO, $40. a night.........


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

chicois8 said:


> Because they accept small dogs I stayed at the Motel 6, Nogales......nice and clean, A/C, HBO, $40. a night.........


thanks, easy to find?


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Both Canada and the USA are playing the CYA card, hoping that you'll never ask for help, or be able to say, "I told you so!" It is obvious that they want you to keep your money up there, and not spend it abroad. In Puerto Vallarta, just last week, we ran into a lot of Europeans, a few Canadians and Americans; most of whom are repeat visitors or residents of Mexico, like us. It is the 'newbies' to world travel that seem the most afraid of anything different. They seem comfortable with drive-by shootings, road rage or being in a convenience store or mall at the wrong time; while they fear being in Mexico where most crime is targeted, but not toward tourists or uninvolved innocent civilians.
> We drive, or walk, anywhere we please. Are there incidents? Yes, of course. The economy is tough everywhere and causing more robberies and burglaries, worldwide. One resident recently fought back and was shot dead for his trouble. It can happen anywhere.



RVGringo,
It's the "fear of the unknown" that keeps newbie retirees from moving down there. I have been in contact with some officials down there about some the recent things that have happened lately. I have to tell you the truth it had given me pause.

Now here is the Ironic part of all this RV!

A few minutes ago (after I read this post) I was getting dressed to go out and check my mail. As I was getting dressed I slid on my 5 1/2" knife to my belt and then the Mace Gel after that. I stopped for a moment to think "Should I also clip on my 9mm XDM?" and decided for the fast trip to the mail box (inside of my 6 foot tall fence to include CC TV cameras at every corner) would not warrant such armament this time as there is no Gangbangers plying football in front of my house today. 

Funny what some people will get use to and then what other things they will be in fear of. The above scenario is the biggest reason why I want to move out of this place. 

As a note: My plans are to still move down, I start my Spanish classes this January, I got my Passport a couple days ago and now I'm looking into if I need to get a visa to fly down in February for a look around. I hope to be there for about two weeks then to see the lay of all the little towns and find what corner I would like to live in. Then I'll move down permanently in the spring of 2013 by that time I will speak fairly good Spanish and have my house sold (or rented) and have all be belongings sold. 

Yes, I really think it's the fear of the unknown. I can overcome that because I felt the same way when I moved to Germany. But after I lived there three years I would never want to go back and change that.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

[/QUOTE] Now here is the Ironic part of all this RV!

A few minutes ago (after I read this post) I was getting dressed to go out and check my mail. As I was getting dressed I slid on my 5 1/2" knife to my belt and then the Mace Gel after that. I stopped for a moment to think "Should I also clip on my 9mm XDM?" and decided for the fast trip to the mail box (inside of my 6 foot tall fence to include CC TV cameras at every corner) would not warrant such armament this time as there is no Gangbangers plying football in front of my house today. 

Funny what some people will get use to and then what other things they will be in fear of. The above scenario is the biggest reason why I want to move out of this place. 

As a note: My plans are to still move down, I start my Spanish classes this January, I got my Passport a couple days ago and now I'm looking into if I need to get a visa to fly down in February for a look around. I hope to be there for about two weeks then to see the lay of all the little towns and find what corner I would like to live in. Then I'll move down permanently in the spring of 2013 by that time I will speak fairly good Spanish and have my house sold (or rented) and have all be belongings sold. 

Yes, I really think it's the fear of the unknown. I can overcome that because I felt the same way when I moved to Germany. But after I lived there three years I would never want to go back and change that.[/QUOTE]


Retired Veteran,

That was a very thoughtful and reflective moment you experienced.

There certainly is a "fear of the unknown." But to a lesser degree it is simply "moving outside of our comfort zone."

In many facets of life we have our comfort zone and when we contemplate moving outside of it or are literally asked to do something or try something that is "outside" of that comfort zone - we feel uncomfortable.

From the story you related, you have a comfort zone where you live. It is something you have experienced and to that degree you do not fear it. The unknown new circumstance that you contemplate is outside of that comfort zone. It brings a certain amount of fear or uncomfortableness. As soon as you begin to experience the new reality you recognize, as you did in Germany, that there was nothing to fear in the first place. Your comfort zone has expanded and you are now comfortable in your "new" situation.

We all should "push" our comfort zones. That is the way we learn and expand our horizons and in the endeavour we learn that we are capable of much more than we originally thought. Actually one of the main differences of successful people is that they are prepared to push themselves past their comfort zone again and again. In that way their comfort zone continues to expand and so does their overall experiences until they appear to be people that will "try anything."

May all of continue to do so and enjoy life as it was meant to be. My philosophical comment for the month.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember, you'll have to leave your guns and knives behind. I've managed to live, work and travel in over thirty countries without such armament; back when Americans were generally liked.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Remember, you'll have to leave your guns and knives behind. I've managed to live, work and travel in over thirty countries without such armament; back when Americans were generally liked.


I have full intentions of leaving all of it behind. A few of my guns will be donated to the local swat team in this town. RV I know my life will be a LOT safer down there. I never had to be armed until I moved here.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Remember, you'll have to leave your guns and knives behind. I've managed to live, work and travel in over thirty countries without such armament; back when Americans were generally liked.


RVGRINGO,

Wouldn't mind your personal opinion. Whether in Vancouver or Mexico, the one item my wife and I both carry at night is a small mini-maglite size flashlight but made by Fenix with 5 brightness levels. On the lower levels it is perfect for walking at night, etc. The highest level is 325 lumens and on strobe is enough to almost disorient someone. (it is more powerful than a four "d" battery maglite.) You can get larger ones that police use but this one seems sufficient to effectively give a person an edge without overstepping any laws. It goes without saying that I would not use it "against" a gun, etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The streets are well lighted and I don't know anyone who carries a flashlight. You would definitely benefit from a visit, more than just a quick vacation. Some of the ladies carry pepper spray, but I've never heard of it being used, either.
Yes, there have been a few purse snatchings and other encounters since the cartel conflicts have also emboldened local youths, many of whom have been deported from the USA and are both angry and unemployed. One fellow recently resisted and was killed. That is rare and, we hope, not a trend. As such, many of us don't go out at night as often as we used to do. However, we're also getting older, go to bed earlier. That, and inflation, also tend to keep us at home more than when we had more money and energy.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The streets are well lighted and I don't know anyone who carries a flashlight. You would definitely benefit from a visit, more than just a quick vacation. Some of the ladies carry pepper spray, but I've never heard of it being used, either.
> Yes, there have been a few purse snatchings and other encounters since the cartel conflicts have also emboldened local youths, many of whom have been deported from the USA and are both angry and unemployed. One fellow recently resisted and was killed. That is rare and, we hope, not a trend. As such, many of us don't go out at night as often as we used to do. However, we're also getting older, go to bed earlier. That, and inflation, also tend to keep us at home more than when we had more money and energy.


RVGRINGO,

Thanks for the reply. We have been to Ajijic a number of times- for up to two month visits. Looking forward to our next visit and long term ....

We too are not out late at night either. Both seniors. Early to bed.

I too have had the heart attack scenario and stendt. Need three more stendts at some time but the cardiologist feels the risk/reward is not there yet.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I drive this route every year. Most of it is toll road. You might want to check listings on my site Mexico Travel Buddies. (Free) Or put your own request up, although it's a bit short notice. Most are RV's, but cars are a good match as most RV parks have hotels attached. There is someone looking for a companion around Dec 2 on the same route. He may have already left, but maybe not. The other alternative is to pull into the Nogales Walmart and see if there are any RV's camping overnight in there prior to crossing & go up & ask them if you can tag along. There are invariably one or 2. Most won' t object.


----------

